# Shago Blood Line



## Self (Jun 18, 2021)

Does anybody know where I can get Shago dogs today? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Self (Jun 18, 2021)

187 Homicidal Roughneck was from Shago bloodlines and he weighed 103 lbs!


----------



## Nickj (Sep 7, 2018)

I had a few dogs from shago. I wouldn’t mind getting some either. If anyone knows where I would love that!


----------

